# Operating Systems >  Watching XP system events!

## Lokesh M

For those skilled in the art of DOS batch files, XP has a number of interesting new commands. These include 'eventcreate' and 'eventtriggers' for creating and watching system events, 'typeperf' for monitoring performance of various subsystems, and 'schtasks' for handling scheduled tasks. As usual, typing the command name followed by /? will give a list of options

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

Yes there is lot more . like you can configure your dns server with commands on CUI mode.

Regards 

Nikhil Rattan

----------

